# Meet new people



## niygyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone living in Dubai!!

Hi there, Hope everyones doing good. I am Nigel just landed in one of the most amazing places in the world. I am from Goa but moved from the UK. I have a few friends here in Dubai and some family too. I would like to make new friends and meet people. I love to party, shop, a movie buff. 

Its been only three days in Dubai and its been great. Please contact me if you would like to meet or just chat.

It would be nice to meet new people and learn a few things about Dubai, the culture and the people and definately seeing new places. Thanks.

Take care and hope to hear from you guys soon.

Ta
Nigel


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Nigel, click on this link and you'll be able to meet a few of us on the 17th.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/6883-night-out-dubai-expats-3.html


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Nigel, just saw your post. Theres a few of us new to Dubai so if you ever fancy meeting up for coffee let me know.

Take care,

Nicola


----------

